# I know the Mass is barely offshore but here is my question



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Last summer we would head out there real early, before the fleet would arrive.
Anyhow we would chum and catch up some bait with a sazbekie rig.
Anchored up half way between the bouy and the Mass
Many many times we hooked up with what I'll describe as a torpedo. They would head straight for the Mass.
I could not turn them or slow them down. 
I know some of the pro guides :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:witnessed this. I think it was big king. We would free line the live bait in the chum. The chum was large hand cut ly's and a hanging bag. 
Question how should I rig for this. Hook size and such. 
Thanks


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bo's


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Regular king rig with 30 pound backing on either a TLD 15 or better or 8000 class spinning reel and be ready to go chase it.

30 + pound kings have been pulled from the Mass from time to time. That or a good shark.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

And Jewfish. They live there too.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

I could not chase because that would head full steam to the Mass and cut me off on the hull. Every time straight to the wreak and cut me off.

Thanks for the advise


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Grouper, going home.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Jet fishin said:


> I could not chase because that would head full steam to the Mass and cut me off on the hull. Every time straight to the wreak and cut me off.
> 
> Thanks for the advise


Tighten that drag.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

:yes:Right


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Grouper nor sharks scream


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

chad403 said:


> Grouper nor sharks scream


Huh?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well I have experienced this! I chunked a large strip of bonita out in hopes of a grouper, seeing how I have caught a few in the same spot. 10 min soaking and a hook up. I had my new reel the wife got me, penn 114 spooled with 40 lb mono. And a 80 4' leader. Drag cranked down reel smokin, no stoping it. Never got cut off, but it went all the way around the wreck, look over and another boat is hand linning in all my mono? Hey put that back let me reel it back in, stuff aint cheap!! I assume said fish ran toward the channel and this fella hooked my line? Either way, there are some massive critters less than a mile off the beach!


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Mystery Fish*

Quite a mystery. The buoy is quite a way off the Mass. If you are between the Mass and the buoy, how far off are you? Are you anchored down or drifting? Unless, you are anchored down, you should be able to get some angle on any fish that is running for structure unless your tackle is extremely light. It's true that you have to let the drag work but sometimes you can circle the fish and drive it away from the structure. Sometimes you can just freespool and the fish will turn unless it's a grouper. If it's a grouper, you are going to need some seriously heavy tackle with a heavy drag to boot. I wish I could see what was going on but without more info. it's hard to tell.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

> huh?


As in they won't make the drag scream? Don't know if i'll agree with that when it comes to sharks in shallow water.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Many fish can do that, Snapper, Grouper, you have to have the line and reel to make that first initial "Get his @ss out of the wreck" pull and reel, once you get him up a ways you can ease up and not put so much stress on your gear, but you have to get him away from that wreck.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

panhandleslim said:


> Quite a mystery. The buoy is quite a way off the Mass. If you are between the Mass and the buoy, how far off are you? Are you anchored down or drifting? Unless, you are anchored down, you should be able to get some angle on any fish that is running for structure unless your tackle is extremely light. It's true that you have to let the drag work but sometimes you can circle the fish and drive it away from the structure. Sometimes you can just freespool and the fish will turn unless it's a grouper. If it's a grouper, you are going to need some seriously heavy tackle with a heavy drag to boot. I wish I could see what was going on but without more info. it's hard to tell.



Yes it is and our bait is quite a ways from the Mass when we hook up. Most times and this happened a lot. We would be closer to the bouy. Trying to buy enough time to turn what ever it is. 
Yes always anchored. 
Tackle 25 to 35 pound on spinner
The drag screams fast. Real fast

Never straightened a hook just getting cut off. 


The pro guide that uses red red Pathfinder wittinessed us do this 3 or 4 times. 
I do not remember the name on the side of his boat. 

Hopefully this year with my new gear from the Spring sale, I can level the playing field

CCC
He's not in the wreck when it starts, but a soon as I set the hook. They act like torpedoes 

Thanks for the help

One last clue. 
They take wire or mono leaders with out indifference


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

JoeZ said:


> Huh?


he's right...they don't :thumbdown:


----------



## ashcreek (Oct 4, 2007)

My vote is if it went to the same hole on the Mass every time then grouper If it was a king it would more than likely not go the same route every time. They are more unpredictable where a grouper lives in a hole comes out eats goes back in. Try going overkill next time with heavy heavy line on a big rod and crank down on his butt....


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

Thats the plan. 
Thanks to the spring sale. 
:thumbsup:


----------



## johnboatjosh (May 19, 2008)

Like was said above, no matter what kind of fish it was, start eliminating weakest links one by one. Tackle up on reel size and/or drag pressure, line size, hook size, etc. until you put on in the boat. When he eats and you reel tight, you gotta be ready to man up.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

johnboatjosh said:


> Like was said above, no matter what kind of fish it was, start eliminating weakest links one by one. Tackle up on reel size and/or drag pressure, line size, hook size, etc. until you put on in the boat. When he eats and you reel tight, you gotta be ready to man up.




Right :yes:


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Caught this guy close to there a few years back. About a mile or so away. 

And no, I don't think they are consistently in that close.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

My old eyes can't quite see that. Is it a hoo


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Jet fishin said:


> My old eyes can't quite see that. Is it a hoo


Yes it is.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Here's a better pic.


----------



## Jet fishin (May 5, 2012)

MrFish said:


> Here's a better pic.


Wow:notworthy:


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I've pulled decent red snapper off the flat bottom around the Mass. One day you would've thought we were on a deep wreck, we were pulling em up left and right. Thought we were redfishing lol. Different shade of red I guess.

Anyways, that was a few years ago. These days, it wouldn't surprise me to see some fat-daddies down there. A twenty+ pound snapper can make a king rod look stupid...sharks too. That said, there's some monster kings around there now and then. Who knows? Could've been anything.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Managed to loose an anchor there with the wife in my ear about hitting it.lol wasn't that close. didn't do any good that day but a soap fish.lol noob to the gulf style fishing. fished flats down south all the time. 

Also I did fish with a friend there maybe 6 years ago. was anchored and looking good till another boat with divers drop anchor and swam right under our boat. spooked the fish right off. wasn't happy at the least. they knew we were fishing. lucky I couldnt get a good hook set on a crotch fish. I respect divers but that was just plain rude. we ended up leaving and running out to the freighter. he been out a lot so I was trying to learn through him. shame he sold his boat.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A crotch fish...lol


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Anybody else view divers as tho they were clueless birdwatchers roaming thru blackwater during hunting season...not concerned one bit with walking right under hunters' stands.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, there are some great drivers out there but these guy were maybe 200 feet at best from us and came in after us. dropped right off the boat and came right at us. it wasn't like there were coming around and didn't know we were there. all three were side by side and right under the rear of the boat were our lines were. my first thought was they were rude to even had done that.I wouldn't have out of respect. That was my first time out in the gulf and wreck. oh well.lol

How much of that ship is left? It would have been a cool site if maybe the wreck wasn't as old as it is. I'm sure over the years, it either has sank down or covered up a lot of it. I have seen some videos and pictures. great site.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

snookman said:


> Don't get me wrong, there are some great drivers out there but these guy were maybe 200 feet at best from us and came in after us. dropped right off the boat and came right at us. it wasn't like there were coming around and didn't know we were there. all three were side by side and right under the rear of the boat were our lines were. my first thought was they were rude to even had done that.I wouldn't have out of respect. That was my first time out in the gulf and wreck. oh well.lol
> 
> How much of that ship is left? It would have been a cool site if maybe the wreck wasn't as old as it is. I'm sure over the years, it either has sank down or covered up a lot of it. I have seen some videos and pictures. great site.


Agreed...lot of great people who dive. Some ruin the reputation of all tho. Kinda like everything else I guess.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

Could be a huge ray, i caught one there 7 or 8 years ago or so about 6 ft from wing tip to wing tip, after about an hr and 1/2 fight finally saw it got it close to the boat and cut the line. They scream drag esp. big ones


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Massachusetts remains*

There is still a heck of a lot of structure down there on the ship. The turrets are so thick that they will probably be there another 50 years. I don't know how thick but I would think 4 inches minimum. There is enough steel there to ruin your day if you get too close to one of those turrets and the last time I was there the front one and the back were still connected.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You can't tell where the divers are watching the bubbles. Especially at the Mass. The current will put the bubbles far away from where they actually are. They were still being rude...


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

I know we were close enough see the ship clearly. It just was a great position and the fish were all over and thought it would be some fun but not after then ran through. anyway, I don't question the amount of the ship left but whats not buried in the sand? It was my first time to the ship. its great to see its use for sea life, than scrap in a yard. that and the Russian freighter are the only two places I have ever fished. I am going to learn some more this year hopefully. Just getting out on the water is a blessing to me, fish are a bonus. I have always found water to be relaxing from the everyday life. lol


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

Not trying to start an argument, but you guys really think divers spook the fishing? 

Everywhere I've been diving seemed the fish pretty much ignored me.


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

AndyS said:


> Not trying to start an argument, but you guys really think divers spook the fishing?
> 
> Everywhere I've been diving seemed the fish pretty much ignored me.


We were getting some bites till they swam through and everything just stopped.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The Mass is a public spot and very well known it has a lot of life on it AND everyone has to realize that whoever goes to a public spot that other people are going to be there. No one can expect someone that took the time, Money and planning to go to a public spot to go somewhere else because another Diver or fisherman has gotten there first. You must share it that's what they were put and designated as public for. Just wait until summer gets here if you think it's bad now.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

snookman said:


> We were getting some bites till they swam through and everything just stopped.


I can see how the bite going off would seem to have been from the divers going down, but I also know that correlation does not always equate to causation.

(I also know I've seen a heck of a lot of fish that didn't give me a second look when diving.)


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

AndyS said:


> I can see how the bite going off would seem to have been from the divers going down, but I also know that correlation does not always equate to causation.
> 
> (I also know I've seen a heck of a lot of fish that didn't give me a second look when diving.)


I fully understand the public part but to come up drop anchor and swim right under someones boat was my point. would you be pissed if you got a treble hook in the crotch? Yes, as soon as they went through the fish scattered. it was clear enough to see them disappear. sorry but respect goes both ways in any situation. I'm sure they would love to have people dropping lines all around them. I guess its a risk for both side of the situation. not knowing someone is there/ above is a whole different story since some fishing line arent that visible.I just know that if somebody is diving where I go and I can see them, I would do my best to avoid them. that's just my opinion.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

A bunch of fish may appear as tho they aren't afraid of divers, but as fishermen, we see that you guys definitely affect their feeding habits. We rely on their feeding habits to catch them...we can't just pick the one we want and shoot it. I'm not saying, by any means, you guys don't have a right to be there...you have just as much right as we do. It's just offensive as HELL when y'all go swimming around directly under us. Something else that sux (mostly dive charters), is when we are plainly there first, then a dive boat anchors up in front of us and raises holy-hell about us driving to close to you with divers in the water and all we wanna do is pull anchor and get away from ya. You can't bitch if someone drives to close, tryin to leave, when they were there first.

I'll never act like I own any part of the water, but I will get very offended when someone refuses to show a little decency by not keeping a respectful distance...goes for other fishermen as well, not just divers.


----------



## rootbass (Feb 3, 2012)

*Divers setting up on me and Snorkling around the Mass*

I have had divers set up on us down in Pensacola several times. It did not affect the fishing. we were just worried about hooking them.

What is the best structure to just snorkle around. Do people skin dive around the Mass? It seems like it would be a great place to snorkle around.

Rick


----------



## snookman (Aug 7, 2010)

rootbass said:


> I have had divers set up on us down in Pensacola several times. It did not affect the fishing. we were just worried about hooking them.
> 
> What is the best structure to just snorkle around. Do people skin dive around the Mass? It seems like it would be a great place to snorkle around.
> 
> Rick


I am sure selark would have a good idea or answer for that question. I heard the current can rip around it.I have wondered that since its pretty shallow around it. I know its cool as heck to look at when you can get close enough to it like we were that day with a friend of mine.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Snorkel around the steel jetties, the mass or fort pickins. Go around hi tide for clearity. If you go to the mass best to pick a calm day. No spearing at jetties or pickins.


----------

